

Ask HN: Should I offer to buy a domain name that is about to expire? - duck

For a new project I'm working on I've been looking at a particular domain name that is set to expire next month. It isn't a very "special" name, but it fits with what I'm looking for. Based on that, I don't think the actual domain name is worth very much to others and it appears it has never been used by this individual.<p>I would assume that this person is just going to let the name expire, so my question is do I just let that happen and then grab it up after the waiting period or am I better off just offering a small fee to this person now and trying to get it transferred? I know it is hard sometimes to get an expiring name, but also afraid that once you contact someone a seemingly worthless name becomes valuable. Anyone else been in this same situation?
======
stfu
Do some research on the person holding the domain, meaning how many others
they are currently holding. Form my own experience "set to expire" doesn't
mean anything. I renew most of mine just a few days before they expire. Or
sometimes even miss that period and buy them back in the deletion period. Also
you should check at which registar the domain is currently registered. This
gives you a better idea which snapping service best to use.

------
qeorge
Where is it registered?

If GoDaddy, try to buy it out of tdnam.com. You can probably get it for $20.

Else, I'd make a direct offer to the owner once it expires. At that point the
domain has entered the redemption period[1]. What that means is for 30 days
only the previous owner can reregister, but it will cost an extra $75. After
this period, the domain is released "into the wild."

That's your best position. They didn't want it for $10, so they don't want it
for $85. But who would turn down $500 out of the sky for something they were
"throwing way"?

[1] [http://www.cyberindian.com/domain-
registration/article.php?a...](http://www.cyberindian.com/domain-
registration/article.php?article_id=185)

------
ohashi
If it does expire, odds are a lot more people will eyeball it. I am talking
thousands of people. You think it has no appeal or are you SURE it has no
appeal? In most cases I would recommend just contacting the person.

